# Beschränkung der Clients erhöhen



## ava99 (24. November 2005)

Halo

Maximal 10 Clients dürfen,eine Verbindung zum XP PC  aufbauen  was in der Windows Datei- und Druckerfreigabe auch wunderbar auf 10 beschränkt ist.
Kann man das umgehen 

Grüße
ava99


----------



## DJBUNDI (24. November 2005)

Hi,

falls du XP SP2 hast, wird dies helfen... remove limitation 

djbundi


----------

